# R. L. Allan Longprimer at a great price!



## gkterry (Jul 27, 2009)

For those of you looking for a quality KJV Bible, Allan now has the much lauded Longprimer #59 in mid-grain goatskin and #52 in French Morocco marked down. They are now about $115 for the mid-grain goat and about $100 for the French Morocco at today's exchange rate. The top of the line #53 Highland goatskin is out of stock awaiting a reprint later this fall at a higher price according to Nicholas Gray, the director at Allan. Mr. Gray informed me that the French Morocco edition is actually goatskin also - the binder upgraded the leather at no cost and they are passing it on to the customer. He suggested that I purchase the French Morocco (albeit really goatskin) because of that (which I did). This is a great deal from a company that makes the best Bibles in the world.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll second the quality on the Allan Bible. I've never had such a well bound volume of any kind. And, I've had some high quality Bibles.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess I should have provided a link. Here is the link to the R. L. Allan Longprimer page:

Bibles-Direct.com


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2009)

gkterry said:


> I guess I should have provided a link. Here is the link to the R. L. Allan Longprimer page:
> 
> Bibles-Direct.com



I sent them an email but have not received an answer yet. Do you know if they might have NKJV in large print, genuine leather. Been lookin for that a long time ....


----------



## KSon (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob,

As of my last contact with them via e-mail they only had the NKJV (as their site says) in wide-margin and Pitt Minion. Neither of those are large print, but rather quite small (due to the wide-margin format in one and the Pitt Minion format in the other). 

As an owner of a Bible from Allan, I can do nothing but second the thoughts about their top-notch quality.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob,

Not all Bibles sold by R. L. Allan are of their own binding. If you go to their website at Bibles-Direct.com and peruse their catalog, you will notice that those with a * by them are the Bibles with their own binding. Most of the Cambridge Bibles they sell are off the shelf Cambridge models that can be purchased anywhere. The really special Bibles they sell are those of their own binding. 

The NKJV Bibles they have are stock Cambrdige models. So in that instance, they have Pitt-Minions and the wide-margins in a format similar but slightly larger in type size than a Pitt Minion. 

It isn't likely you will get an email until tomorrow morning. They are in Scotland and therefore 5-8 hours ahead of us in time.


----------



## KSon (Jul 27, 2009)

Greg,

Thanks for noting that distinction.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

But what does "Longprimer Edition" mean?


----------



## dbroyles (Jul 27, 2009)

I purchased the ESV in the tan goatskin. The binding is wonderful, but the book block leaves something to be desired. It tends to be stiff. When I bend back the pages to flip through, there's no even page to page movement -- it flips in sections. Very frustrating when locating a passage during a sermon. If the the ESV is any indication of what the Longprimer is like, then there's no way I'd spend that much for a Bible. Get a Cambridge. The main issue with Cambridge Bibles is tearing along the endpage gutters. Also frustrating, but less so than not being able to turn pages.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 28, 2009)

The Long Primer is a KJV print block. It is a very clear typeface. It is in no way stiff! It is the most supple binding I've ever seen. The ESV is on a much heavier paper.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 28, 2009)

Longprimer is a "model" name for a particular type of Oxford text block. R. L. Allan has exclusive rights to print several Oxford edition which will not be seen from any other publisher. The Longprimer is a medium large size with very clear print certain specific reference features. Check out the R. L. Allan website to see the different editions available: Bibles-Direct.com


----------



## gkterry (Jul 28, 2009)

dbroyles said:


> The main issue with Cambridge Bibles is tearing along the endpage gutters.



I have an ESV from Allan that is the mid-grain goatskin and it has overcasting stitches (extra stitching holding the first and last text block in place) and therefore would not have the Cambridge problem of pages tearing out. 

The reason the text moves in sections is that the leaves of the text block are securely sewn as a unit and therefore more prone to last several lifetimes. They will loosen up a bit with use.

The Allan Bibles are built to last and will withstand decades of use.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

dbroyles said:


> The main issue with Cambridge Bibles is tearing along the endpage gutters.




I have two Cambridges which have done the same thing. The problem is the material they use in the cover lining. It is a 'vinylised' paper. The coating cracks and the paper eventually tears. They will replace them if you life. I've talked with their rep about. It has been a problem on their non-leather lined bibles (practically all of them now) for some time. Not all of them do it, however.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 5, 2009)

I just ordered the Allan KJV Longprimer #59 this morning. I am excited to get it. I appreciate quality Bibles. My favorite study Bible is the Thompson Chain-Reference but I was needing something with larger print in the pulpit. I hope it makes a great preaching Bible! I am sure I will study out of it too, but I won't mark in this one like I do my study Bibles.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 25, 2009)

My Allen Longprimer just came in. It was worth every penny! Truly a work of art and beauty. It will make a great pulpit Bible. It is smaller than my Thompson Chain but the print is much larger.


----------

